# NJ CATS NEED NEW HOME!!!!!!!



## LAS1023 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Please HELP!* Looking for a home for two wonderful male cats.  

Casualties of a family divorce.  

1 salt & pepper tabby and 1 tiger strip tabby approx. 7 to 8 years old. 

Both cats are neutered and declawed. Would prefer that they go to the same home, but not necessary. They live in Jackson, NJ located near 6 Flags Great Adventure. 

Is there a Good Samaritan to take in these lovely cats? Any help would be appreciated.


----------

